# Red Cross First Aid/CPR/AED Instructor training



## bstone (Jul 19, 2011)

After years of apologizing to people for not being able to train them in CPR I've decided to become a Red Cross instructor. There is a large Red+ HQ about a mile away from where I live and they are offering the instructor program next week over a period of two says (9-2 day 1; 9-5 day 2). I just completed the online pre-req part of the course, which explains what the goals are and some methods of good instructions. I have the time off until school starts in the Fall, so I am making good use of it. If nothing else I'll finally be able to teach people CPR.

Does anyone have experience being a Red Cross instructor? My goal is to upgrade as a BLS Instructor for them, but this is the first step. Also, anyone know how much ConEd I can get for this?


----------



## webster44 (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been red cross now about five years. I'm an emergency response instructor(thats their version of first responder though actually its changing now to MFR) and essentially the highest instructor level.   I also do wilderness first aid, which is now a national course. 
  Don't know about con ed. 
   Look online for red cross instructors corner. Its a message board and online site for instructors

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nwhitney (Jul 19, 2011)

bstone said:


> After years of apologizing to people for not being able to train them in CPR I've decided to become a Red Cross instructor. There is a large Red+ HQ about a mile away from where I live and they are offering the instructor program next week over a period of two says (9-2 day 1; 9-5 day 2). I just completed the online pre-req part of the course, which explains what the goals are and some methods of good instructions. I have the time off until school starts in the Fall, so I am making good use of it. If nothing else I'll finally be able to teach people CPR.
> 
> Does anyone have experience being a Red Cross instructor? My goal is to upgrade as a BLS Instructor for them, but this is the first step. Also, anyone know how much ConEd I can get for this?



I was an ARC lifeguard instructor for about 5 years and that included CPR for the Professional Rescuer.  Not sure if things have changed but during my time to stay current as an instructor I had to teach at least 1 class a year and submit a course record.  One thing to keep in mind and this may have changed but to teach ARC courses you have to be affiliated with an approved ARC agency.  Why are you going ARC instead of AHA?  I don't think one is necessarily better but I've been under the impression that AHA was more of the standard.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 19, 2011)

I've also been an ARC instructor for some time (trained at the same location, and likely same instructor). It's my experience that ARC training has always had strong programs for lay responders and the general public, and at least around here, ARC uses these health and safety courses to pay for all of their disaster response activities. That means there are fees for everything. Cards are $12, books are $15 each, mannequin rentals are expensive, instructor manuals, DVDs, etc all more $$. 

AHA, OTOH, has always had very strong professional rescuer (or healthcare provider) courses (BCLS, ACLS, PALS, etc), and are the leading force with ILCOR in setting new standards (as ARC follows to a certain extent). 

This is all changing, it appears. When I did my last instructor update with ARC, it appeared they were changing their business model. Instructor materials are available, online, for free, the course video is set up as a PPT, and free as well. They no longer mandate students each have a coursebook, but make it available online, for free, with ample opportunities for skill and knowledge refreshers over the course of the certification period. All of the materials are of course available in physical form, and they maintain that every student should have access to the materials (in some form), but have removed a lot of paper from the classroom. 

New, and different certification authorities have popped up, and are looking more and more attractive to instructors and educational institutions. ECSI (the same company/organization that publishes the AAOS textbooks) offers an attractive suite of materials, for both lay- and professional-responders, in addition to many other courses. They give instructors (or educational institutions) their own cards to print, and eliminate costly overhead. 

I still maintain AHA and ARC Instructor credentials (and reciprocity to ECSI), but haven't taught an ARC class in a few months (because I've been using ECSI or AHA's heart saver curriculum). I'm not yet sure what I think of their new business model, but I may settle in to it. 

My advice to you is this: If you expect, or anticipate teaching friends and colleagues as healthcare providers, you should go directly for AHA instructor rating. The AHA course is shorter, yet more comprehensive, and I think better prepares you for your role not as a classroom lecturer, but a facilitator, supporting the video, which is what all of the certificating authorities have led instructors to become. 

If you anticipate teaching lay responders or first aid classes, consider ARC, but then reciprocity to ECSI. You'll get a taste for the international influences of ARC, but also have a more practical credential. 

I hope this helps, feel free to contact my by PM with more questions.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 19, 2011)

*I teach ARC and private companies*

ARC will give you a great oppportunity to help your community and gain experience teaching. You might even find other volunteer opportunities ther you will like.

If you want to work for money, however, get the AHA type certificate at some point; some training companies have their own-labelled AHA class, but none will be ARC because ARC will not allow its material to be rebranded. ARC has very few paid instructors, and the majority of them are on-call, taking what the volunteers won't take.

You also will not be able to teach your friends and neighbors for free unles it is on the down-low, you will be required to use ARC materials, and they are not free.

If your students will want to keep their ARC study materials, schedule an outside class. The in-house classes, at least here, do not give the study materials out befoe the class, and they collect them back at the end.


----------



## bstone (Jul 19, 2011)

I am going ARC because they are a) local (about a mile away) and b) I can't find an AHA course anywhere around here. I even called the AHA and they gave me numbers to 10 different places, none of which had any instructor courses any time soon. I would really rather learn AHA, but it seems that opportunity just doesn't exist for me.

ECSI, however, is an interesting idea. Do I understand properly that I can get ECSI instructor certification by being an ARC instructor? This FAQ seems to say yes: http://www.ecsinstitute.org/faqs.cfm#a3

I wouldn't mind making a few extra bucks by offering CPR/AED courses every now and then, but I am really doing this as a) I've always wanted to and b) I am involved with a few community groups that have always looked to me when the idea of CPR/AED training came up, and I've never been able to provide that need.

Just curious- if someone gets an ESCI CPR/AED card is this generally accepted by EMS agencies for BLS training?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 19, 2011)

I was a paid staff instructor at the Seattle chapter of the ARC for several years. I was certified to teach all levels of CPR and FA, up to and including wilderness FA and Emergency Response, the first responder program. I had a lot of fun and made great money teaching. I wasn't much of a fan of the ARC material though. I thought the lay responder combined CPR/FA course was too involved and we had to race through the material to get it all in. CPRO (CPR for the professional rescuer) was fine and on par with the past AHA classes I've taken. I found there is a lot of "rah rah red cross" hype, which can get tiring and if you're not a staff instructor, renting the materials can get expensive.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 19, 2011)

*ECSI grandfathered me in.*

Get in touch with them, though, I think you need to be working for one of their "Education Centers".


----------



## bstone (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah I saw that you have to affiliate with an Educational Center. I wonder what's involved in forming one. I wrote them them and will call in the morning.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 20, 2011)

I taught for over 10+ years with the ARC.  I stopped shortly after the 2005 upgrades because I didn't like the new materials.  It became more video based than instructor based.

Now with the new (unclear) rules I can't teach regularly and still a hold my position in disaster services.  :disappointed:  However, if you have any questions I'll be more than happy to try to answer them.  I'm going on my 14th year with them this year.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 20, 2011)

I, too, used to teach ARC. I stopped for one reason and it's the one Dan hits on. ARC charges an arm and a leg for EVERYTHING. Also as Mycrofft mentioned, you cannot rebrand nor alter any of the material. Currently, I teach AHA and ASHI. I prefer ASHI as it give me the best flexibility as an instructor and it allows a greater target audience. Their prices are reasonable, the administrative side of running a training center is more tolerable, and I can keep my costs low with my profit high vs. using AHA. Let me out it this way, if you want to attract clients from the largest and most profitable industry out there (i.e. construction), you aren't going to sell it and make a decent profit off of AHA or ARC.

ECSI has potential, but AAOS had better market it more effectively than they did with their new and exciting trauma course (ATT). I'm afraid it will turn into a diluted offering, but time will tell.

If you are looking for experience as an instructor though, ARC isn't a bad place to start as they do provide a lot of structure and mentoring for their new instructors.

Good luck in any case.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 20, 2011)

*If you didn't like the 2005 video wait til you see 2010*

I always use the pause button a lot on the videos, but while on the 2005 ones I would stop, point and say "Yeah, like that", now it's "What they didn't cover or skipped over...".
ASHI's good too. The only reasons I got the ARC certificates was that some employers just WANT American Red Cross, and an academy I wanted to sub teach at requires it.
The repeated obfuscations and bad attitutde of some ARC staff towards us vollies has me thinking hard about how involved I will stay after I finish the classes I promised to do for them.


----------



## bstone (Jul 24, 2011)

So I cancelled taking the Red Cross course. Here's why:
1) Too damn expensive. They wanted $500 for the basic CPR/AED/First Aid instructor program and then another $100 for the professional/health care provider instructor course. That's too much.

2) I contacted the fine people at ECSI (Emergency Care and Safety Institute). Talk about incredible! They not only referred me to instructor training in my area but also contacted those places to make sure they were offering classes and have them customize the course to me.

3) ECSI is a lot less expensive than the Red Cross and seems to cover exactly what I want.


Moral of the story: Red Cross is not doing themselves any favors by offering classes at hugely inflated prices.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 24, 2011)

Those are high prices. I'm worried about the price of their regular classes. Adult and infant CPR plus First Aid is now $110. How do we get everyday citizens to pay for that?

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 24, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Those are high prices. I'm worried about the price of their regular classes. Adult and infant CPR plus First Aid is now $110. How do we get everyday citizens to pay for that?
> 
> Sent using the Tapatalk app!



Thats crazy. Ive never had to pay for cpr training. Or maybe I did once. But it was only 20bucks for the materials.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 24, 2011)

How do things change with all the free materials? 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 24, 2011)

Free materials?

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 24, 2011)

*What?!*

I lucked out then. I had to take the basic CPR AED First Aid class, then the FIT class, then the Instructor course for basic was $130, which I tought six classes for in six months and they could have refunded me. Instead I asked them to roll it over for me into a CPRO instructor class, I paid them $30 difference, and here I am. 
$500! Is that including the basic CPR/AED/First Aid class, then the FIT, then the Basic Instructor's Class or whatever they call it now?
My CPRO instructor said that it is possible to get an EMT-B cheaper than their medical first responder class.

Anyone hear any national news about ARC's woes?


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 24, 2011)

Woes?  Feel free to create a new thread or PM me if it's off topic of this thread.

Sent using the Tapatalk app!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 24, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> I lucked out then. I had to take the basic CPR AED First Aid class, then the FIT class, then the Instructor course for basic was $130, which I tought six classes for in six months and they could have refunded me. Instead I asked them to roll it over for me into a CPRO instructor class, I paid them $30 difference, and here I am.
> $500! Is that including the basic CPR/AED/First Aid class, then the FIT, then the Basic Instructor's Class or whatever they call it now?
> My CPRO instructor said that it is possible to get an EMT-B cheaper than their medical first responder class.
> 
> Anyone hear any national news about ARC's woes?



I guess I lucked out as well. As a staff member, all of my training was covered. I was encouraged to bridge to be certified to instruct other classes and take whatever classes I was interested in. Pretty good deal. The prices that the ARC charges are ridiculous.


----------



## webster44 (Jul 24, 2011)

bstone said:


> So I cancelled taking the Red Cross course. Here's why:
> 1) Too damn expensive. They wanted $500 for the basic CPR/AED/First Aid instructor program and then another $100 for the professional/health care provider instructor course. That's too much.
> 
> 2) I contacted the fine people at ECSI (Emergency Care and Safety Institute). Talk about incredible! They not only referred me to instructor training in my area but also contacted those places to make sure they were offering classes and have them customize the course to me.
> ...



Just my two cents about all of this:
AHA and ARC are the leaders. Many organizations only accept only one or the others certification for requirements. though both ARC and AHA state the other is acceptable. I'm not familiar of a policy like that with any other companies.

I'm not going to claim that ECSI (or similar companies) are bad; through either lax instructor requirements, or improper teaching or materials. But I think that argument could be made. Mostly, my issue is that they don't have the brand recognition or respect of ARC/AHA.

While the cost of red cross might seem excessive realize that a lot goes into their program. Both through the actual teaching course and the power of the ARC brand.

as a last note I think that a "customized" course sounds a bit to me like "jims paramedic school out back the firehouse"  

Good luck to you


----------



## bstone (Jul 24, 2011)

> as a last note I think that a "customized" course sounds a bit to me like "jims paramedic school out back the firehouse"



Interesting assessment for something you have no specific knowledge about.


----------



## bstone (Jul 26, 2011)

Taking local ECSI Instructor training for $95 on Aug 2. That's a LOT better than the $600 the Red Cross wanted in total.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 27, 2011)

*ECSI teaches to AHA standard, it's just "branded".*

I've seen some incapable students certified to do CPR/AED through ARC. It is a matter of the instructor needing to be consistent, dilligent and incorruptible.


----------



## bstone (Aug 3, 2011)

I did the ECSI training all day today. It was really good. Gave me a lot of hints, tips, instruction and tools for teaching people. I have to co-teach a BLS course before I am fully certified but that will be done in a few days. I am excited to be able to help my community in this area.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 3, 2011)

*See if you can co-teach 'til you're comfortable*

My boss let me be his "Igor" (carry stuff, help watch students, chime-in with "Yesss massster" once in a while) and it helped.

Taught an ARC class today, given list of "new" rules, including dress code, greet each student as they arrive individually, always have the instructors' manual open on the lectern as you teach, pass out then collect and refile the written materials (manuals, skill cards) do not let them take them home (and they do not get to see them before the class), and stick to the video but there are things ton teach that aren't on the video... schizophrenogenic.


----------



## bstone (Aug 3, 2011)

ARC=Arggghhh


----------

